# Tannins??



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

So I posted this under a different thread that was talking about driftwood but I decided to go ahead and make a thread asking my question. I've been reading about everyone soaking the driftwood till it stops leaching tannins but putting oak leaves and ial in tanks for the tannins. Are they different or is it just to help keep the water clearer that you would soak the driftwood?

Sorry if this is one of those duh answers but I figured I would play the blond and ask anyways.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Nope they're not different, people just suggest soaking it for aesthetic purposes. If you don't mind tea-colored water you don't need to soak the driftwood separately.


----------



## JadeSparrow (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok, it was just one of those things that I kept seeing and it got me wondering.


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

You would have to soak for a long time to get clear water. I had my logs/ branches soaking for a month before I put them in my NPT and I still have dark water. I don't really mind it but my plants need to get light. Just soak for a few weeks, then do more frequent water changes after you add to your aquarium.


----------

